# Single application lawn fertilizer



## LawnCreepsLtd (Sep 8, 2018)

https://youtu.be/PdDV6INbxJk
Posting here, as I think this might be of interest to the group. Might be an option for someone you know who is pressed for time or money...or maybe fertilizing a summer home or have rental property.......I'm not on their payroll, just willing to discuss/evaluate a lawncare product...


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Shame it doesn't have any iron.


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd (Sep 8, 2018)

@smurg I hear ya, but I still plan on using a bio solid so the iron piece will be there.


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd (Sep 8, 2018)

https://youtu.be/Tyl-kQcuGB8
......part 2 of 2 I'll keep the group posted on how effective it is ongoing, and give my evaluation of the product as season comes to an end.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I just looked at the label and it's a 95% slow release fertilizer. It's a polymer coated Urea and AS. I would be surprised if you got a whole season of feeding out of a bag. If the coating gets damaged at all it becomes fast release and will cut into the length of feeding. You might be able to get away with 2-3 feedings a year but I just don't see having a healthy lawn from one application in the Spring.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Since it's pcu, wouldn't a better mix be urea, pcu, and pcscu? Maybe with some fulvic acid mixed in also or maybe some biosolids or organics? Perhaps an rlc/polyon with a 15% weight coat could really extend the release.

Seems like poor labeling as a one time fert...


----------

